# "To shoot"?



## Hansson (Aug 31, 2002)

As English is not my native language, can someone please explain the expression "to shoot" for me...

Is it a general term to get in close to the opponent and try to take him down or have I missunderstood it?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 31, 2002)

REfers to tackle: single leg or double leg takedown. It means to shoot in close for the takedown.
Bob


----------



## Hansson (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## MartialArtist (Sep 2, 2002)

Shooting in is a little more advanced than tackling.  Tackling won't work in wrestling.

Shooting is where your upper body is still straight and not bent over so you are low like in football.  You still keep your head up, but your spine should almost be straight up.  You follow specific footwork, an example would be rock-over-up.  When you shoot, you have a variety of take-downs you can use or you can easily switch to a different technique depending on how the opponent responds.


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2002)

A "shoot" is all so a term in pro wrestling 
When 1 or both wrestlers
 turn the"work" into a fight. :asian: 
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 27, 2002)

Interesting. Do mean like taking it from coreographed peice to a Competion or  do you mean a real fight?

Tony


----------



## ace (Sep 28, 2002)

Yes this is what they call it.
A Shoot When 1 or 2 of the guy/Gal
Takes the" Work " ( pre match set up)
to the point of a fight or a conflict of entrest.

Primo


----------

